# Jemand, der eigene Musik produziert?



## Bunny_Joe (21. April 2018)

Hallo Forum!


Ich würde gern wissen, ob welche unter euch sich musikalisch betätigen.
Egal ob analog oder digital. 
Wie lange macht ihr das schon? 
Was spielt ihr genau?(Software/Instrumente)
Hobby oder beruflich?
Habt ihr was in die Richtung studiert?
Würdet ihr gern was anderes spielen lernen?

Ihr könnt auch gern eure Songs posten!


----------



## dekay55 (21. April 2018)

Elektronische Musik 
Analog sowie Digitale FM Synthese 
Erste Gehversuche vor 30 Jahren mit 8 Jahren am Amiga / Atari ST und nem Korg Poly 61 Synthesizer 
Was genau wird schwierig zu umschreiben weil meine Rig mehrere Instrumente umfasst. 
Xio Synth 25 ( Digitaler Synthi ) Korg DDD-1 Drum Computer&Sampler, Roland TR505 Drum Machine, Korg Kaossilator 2, Analoger Sinus Generator, Korg Kaoss Pad 3, und nen Midicontroller, sowie ein Reloop DJ Controller für Traktor,  gepaart ist das alles mit 2 PC´s und gekoppelt über MIDI.
Software : Traktor 2 Pro, Reason 5. Ableton Live 5.0, FL Studio 12, Native Instruments Absynth 3.0, Native Instruments FM8, und div VST Effekte. 
Das ganze ist ständig am wachsen, mein ziel ist ein Modularer Synthi sowas wie nen Moog.
Das ganze nur als Hobby 
Nix studiert oder gelernt
Und nein ich brauch kein anderes instrument, ich bau mir mein Trauminstrument ( meine oben beschriebene Rig ) nach meinen Wünschen bzw verändere es, da brauch es nicht die Notwendigkeit mehrere Instrumente zu erlernen, ohnehin schon komplex genug was ich mir ausgesucht hab.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2018)

Ich habe mal vor ca 10 Jahren ein bißchen mit Fruity Loops Beats gebastelt. Mit VSTs. War eher der Anfänger. Aber es wurde immer besser.
Aus Rücksicht auf meine Frau habe ich es sein gelassen... bin da perfektionistisch veranlagt und dann wie besessen und schwer davor wegzubekommen.
Mein Traum wäre es aber doch nochmal irgendwann wieder Musik zu machen. Dann hole ich mir vielleicht eine (gebrauchte) Workstation von Yamaha.

Edit: Habe mal ein paar Demos in der Zip Datei angehängt. Natürlich Virenfrei.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2018)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Wie lange macht ihr das schon?


Seit 1994.



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Was spielt ihr genau?


Trompete/Flügelhorn (ziemlich gut bzw. semiprofessionell), Waldhorn (weniger gut), Bassgitarre (notfalls^^)
...und ich hab ne Ausbildung zum Dirigenten - falls man das Stäbchen als Instrument zählt. 



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Hobby oder beruflich?


Hobby mit gelegentlichen bezahlten Auftritten - aber nichts wovon man leben könnte. Nur ein netter Zuverdienst ab und an. Ich würde das Profi-Musikerleben auch nicht wollen. Wenn man da mal gesehen hat wie es abgeht im Profibereich (also nicht die obersten 100 die man aus den medien kennt) will man das nicht...



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Habt ihr was in die Richtung studiert?


Nein. Studiert hab ich Maschinenbau. Damit kann man auch einfacher Geld verdienen als mit Musik.



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Würdet ihr gern was anderes spielen lernen?


Ja, natürlich - alles was geht. Früher hab ich das auch neben meinem hauptinstrument versucht, daher die Aufzählung oben. Mit über 30 Jahren einschlißelich Beruf/Familie/... fehlt aber leider einfach die Zeit um noch was wirklich gut zu lernen. Denn um gut zu werden/bleiben muss täglich ne Stunde schon sein. Da ich das schon sehr regelmäßig (sprich ~360 von 365 Tagen im Jahr) mit einem Hauptinstrument tue ist das zeitlich mehr als ausreichend...



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ihr könnt auch gern eure Songs posten!


Da würde ich mir ggf. den Zorn der anderen Mitspieler (und nebenbei auch der GEMA...) einfangen wenn ich einfach so Dinge der verschiedenen Gruppen veröffentliche daher lass ich das mal bleiben.


----------

